# Well,Well,Well!



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

I am back! See, I am a swell guy and I feared some of you might miss me to the point of utter clinical depression. I could not BEAR such a thought! SO I am "bumming" my Mothers computer here to say hello to old friends AND it looks like a number of new folk here!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

Love ya etexas... Glad to see you...


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to meet you! I'm from the Republic of Texas myself, but now live in Pennsylvania. We just lost our only real Barbeque joint around here, so my family will have to travel back for some _real_ smoked meat.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 16, 2009)

Howdy. 

Wow! I just looked at your profile and join date. You may hold the record for the fastest ascent to level of professor. Congratulations.


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Wow! I just looked at your profile and join date. You may hold the record for the fastest ascent to level of professor. Congratulations.


 I am part IRISH!!!! I talk a lot!

-----Added 2/16/2009 at 11:58:34 EST-----



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Love ya etexas... Glad to see you...


Ben-Ben!!!! My man! love you to my Brother! Good to be back!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Good to meet you! I'm from the Republic of Texas myself, but now live in Pennsylvania. We just lost our only real Barbeque joint around here, so my family will have to travel back for some _real_ smoked meat.



You need to come into the City. There are some great BBQ joints in the shadier parts of Pittsburgh. So come armed with more than just forks.


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Good to meet you! I'm from the Republic of Texas myself, but now live in Pennsylvania. We just lost our only real Barbeque joint around here, so my family will have to travel back for some _real_ smoked meat.
> ...


The ONLY place for REAL BBQ is TEXAS! That is another thread however!!!


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 16, 2009)

*"E-!!!!!!!!!"*




I am so happy to see you!

Everytime I look at my "friends" box and see you there, I go, "awwww..."  And _"I wonder how he's doing..."_

It's great to see you back!



(back)

Yours in our Lord Jesus Christ,

Margaret 
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 16, 2009)

etexas said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Classical Presbyterian said:
> ...




Uh-oh. Our relationship is off to a rocky start. Texans confuse smoked beef with barbecue far too often.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to meet you


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 16, 2009)

Glad to see you back etexas! You always seem to have a word or two to add to the hilarity of my life.


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> *"E-!!!!!!!!!"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MARGARET! GREAT to see you again Sis!!!!

-----Added 2/16/2009 at 12:14:43 EST-----



JBaldwin said:


> Glad to see you back etexas! You always seem to have a word or two to add to the hilarity of my life.


I "Aim to please!!!!" Great see you again!!!!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 16, 2009)

Uncle Etexas! I knew you were gone, I wasn't sure where you were, though...


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Good to meet you


Hi Martin! LOVE that lecturn! OLD SCHOOL! Sweet! Any of my old Pal's will tell you, Uncle Etexas is ALL about kicking it old school!

-----Added 2/16/2009 at 12:24:45 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> Uncle Etexas! I knew you were gone, I wasn't sure where you were, though...


KEVIN! HI!!!! LONG STORY! I little communication breakdown/and some a misunderstanding on my end!!! (OOOPS!) Brother Rich helped me through it! THANKS RICH!


----------



## BJClark (Feb 16, 2009)

etexas;




> Wow! I just looked at your profile and join date. You may hold the record for the fastest ascent to level of professor. Congratulations.





> I am part IRISH!!!! I talk a lot!



And he also has friends in high places..


but mostly, he just talks a lot..

Welcome back..


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

BJClark said:


> etexas;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI BJ!!!!! NICE BURN!!! Despite the fact it was directed at my personage I DO admire the well executed BURN!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

hamalas said:


> nice to meet you!


hello ben!


----------



## BJClark (Feb 16, 2009)

etexas;

Hey, I like to talk a lot too!! So certainly not meant to be a burn.. 

and if none of us liked to talked..this place would be REALLY BORING!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

BJClark said:


> etexas;
> 
> Hey, I like to talk a lot too!! So certainly not meant to be a burn..
> 
> and if none of us liked to talked..this place would be REALLY BORING!!



Actually we COULD start a board like that Seinfeld:A show about nothing.....THE BLANK BOARD: A FORUM WHERE WE DON"T TALK/ No Forums just this Zen thing...I think it would take off really!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice to see ya brother,

Your hair got longer. Looks good on ya.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 16, 2009)

Brother,

I tip my hat to you Sir,,I'm new and my name is Brian.and It's a pleasure meeting you here.I look forward to reading your posts,and I hope I have something edifying to contribute.

Grace and Peace to you


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Nice to see ya brother,
> 
> Your hair got longer. Looks good on ya.


Megan found an OLD pic of me when I was 20??? I had some LONG hair!!!! She said grow it out: I said HON! I am almost 40. not SURE if the follicles will still cooperate, THEN I remembered BAWB, and I said, Cat-Dad Bawb is older than dirt! He has a freak-flag! So it has actually worked! (Bob, sorry I missed you and just HAD to slip that dirt thing in ) DISCLAIMER PEOPLE: DIRT is a LITTLE older than my Buddy Bob-Cat, not much, but a little! (He is SO going to let me have it when he reads this!)


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey, welcome back! I can't believe it took you 8 posts to use the popcorn guy.


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

Augusta said:


> Hey, welcome back! I can't believe it took you 8 posts to use the popcorn guy.


LOL!!!!! I have been away for a good bit....your MEMORY IS GREAT! I can't believe you remembered my deep love of popcorn guy!!!!! To the newer members, popcorn guy is my totally fave smiley! HEY, in a post, if I want a smilie, and none seem to "fit".....I use that fellow!!! Some say I have used him "out of context"......HEY!!!! Popcorn fits any and all occasions. (Casual to Black-Tie ) Watch... SEE, check him out eating though popcorn fits in nicely!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

I love the popcorn guy too and I have the distinct pleasure of having brought him to the board.  So I think some thanks might be in order.


----------



## ExGentibus (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi etexas, glad to make your acquaintance!!


----------



## KMK (Feb 16, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

ExGentibus said:


> Hi etexas, glad to make your acquaintance!!


Hello! I LOVE ITALY! I own part of a Travel Magazine, hopefully with an upcoming Florence Article! (To my old friends, you can show your love buy going online Google :TRAVELER OVERSEAS and ordering this fine Publication, my love can be bought! KIDDING! Buy the Mag though!


----------



## Zenas (Feb 16, 2009)

etexas said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Classical Presbyterian said:
> ...



Rendezvous. 

Memphis, TN.

'Nuff said.


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

KMK said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ken-Ken my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK? Hmmmm....you greet me with a series of !!!!!!! points is this good or bad???


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 16, 2009)

Zenas said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Bozo's

Mason, TN

More than enough.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 16, 2009)

Never heard of it, but I have heard of Jim Neely's Interstate Bar-b-que in good ole' Memphis.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 16, 2009)

Interstate is good. It would be worth your drive to go to Bozo's. It's not far. There is a reason that people from all over the country go out of their way to eat there. It is an old place. We used to eat there all the time. If you have seen the movie Walk the LIne you've seen the inside of Bozo's. The scene in the 'cafe' that had all the pine board paneling is Bozo's.


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Never heard of it, but I have heard of Jim Neely's Interstate Bar-b-que in good ole' Memphis.


OK kids!!!! Quit "jacking my thread" with the BBQ debate. The Texas BBQ is the BEST but hey.....I can start a new one JUST for this........
This current thread is really so people can celebrate, open Bubbbly, bash a Pinata and generally REJOICE over my comeback!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't see any thread Marshals so I thought I'd hijack it. It won't land until my demands are met!  



Oh, alright, since I don't know you yet, I'll . . . man this is hard. . . let it land.


----------



## etexas (Feb 16, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I didn't see any thread Marshals so I thought I'd hijack it. It won't land until my demands are met!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, alright, since I don't know you yet, I'll . . . man this is hard. . . let it land.


Get ready Pal! IT'S ON!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 16, 2009)

etexas said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see any thread Marshals so I thought I'd hijack it. It won't land until my demands are met!
> ...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 16, 2009)

What will it take to send you back into hibernation.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, so this is the welcome back Max thread, huh? oh well, already said hello on one of the other threads...

Things are gonna get lively now, folks... buckle your seatbelts and hold on to your teeth!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 16, 2009)

OK newbies. Gird your loins; fasten your seatbelts; make sure that your tray tables are in their fully upright and locked position; everybody keep moving, nothing to see here; hold on to your seats; watch your wallets . . .

MAX IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## py3ak (Feb 16, 2009)

What's the word on Benny Hinn's recovery, Uncle? We've been pining without your thrilling updates.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 16, 2009)

Travis,
we could have him lock himself in his own room.
I heard of a guy doing that once.
Honest I did.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm also Irish and Texan! Good to meet you brother!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

Richard King said:


> Travis,
> we could have him lock himself in his own room.
> I heard of a guy doing that once.
> Honest I did.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 16, 2009)

HE'S BACK!!!

Dude, missed you! Welcome back!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey E!
 back!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome back.
Boy, am I glad that I didn't start the rumor that you were in prison.


----------



## kalawine (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I'm a newbie but it's nice to meet you etexas! Hey, you could be in prison and still post right?


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> OK newbies. Gird your loins; fasten your seatbelts; make sure that your tray tables are in their fully upright and locked position; everybody keep moving, nothing to see here; hold on to your seats; watch your wallets . . .
> 
> MAX IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dennis you forgot safety goggles, helmets, and..."cups" for the gents.....oh and some kevlar body armor might help as well.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 17, 2009)

YES!!!! We have a winner!!! Dennis, tell Kalawine what he has one in the "Where's Etexas Now?" contest.



kalawine said:


> Well, I'm a newbie but it's nice to meet you etexas! Hey, you could be in prison and still post right?


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> YES!!!! We have a winner!!! Dennis, tell Kalawine what he has one in the "Where's Etexas Now?" contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Prison! How Tawdry! I loathe orange. GODFATHER: "Kay, within ten years the Family will be totally Legitimate!"


----------



## BJClark (Feb 17, 2009)

Richard King;




> we could have him lock himself in his own room.
> I heard of a guy doing that once.
> Honest I did.





-----Added 2/17/2009 at 01:22:00 EST-----

etexas;




> No Prison! How Tawdry! I loathe orange. GODFATHER: "Kay, within ten years the Family will be totally Legitimate!"



What are you talking about Orange???

What is wrong with Orange?? 

William of Orange

Prisoners are supposed to wear pink

http://www.usatoday.com/printedition/news/20070914/a_pinkprisonsuits14.art.htm


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> What will it take to send you back into hibernation.


It would be COSTLY! A thread you would have to tell the Admins and Mods. hands off...it is a thing to which I ACCEPTED as a term for this : The Travis, your Momma Thread! Kidding! My friends and I used to run the Your Momma jabs 50% of the time a fist fight would erupt! Fine times! OK next caller.

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 01:27:54 EST-----



BJClark said:


> Richard King;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you have it...had I been in prison I would be aware of the fashion change from orange to pink......


----------



## he beholds (Feb 17, 2009)

Your reputation precedes you. Can you live up to it???
This better be good.
Signed,
_a newbie_


----------



## Tripel (Feb 17, 2009)

etexas,

I've never seen or heard of you until yesterday, so maybe you are known for this....but what's with the smiley faces? What's your average--8 per post?


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Your reputation precedes you. Can you live up to it???
> This better be good.
> Signed,
> _a newbie_


Jessi....I can live up to it AND top it! I am the Ali of the PB: "I am the the GREATEST!"

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 05:08:36 EST-----



Tripel said:


> etexas,
> 
> I've never seen or heard of you until yesterday, so maybe you are known for this....but what's with the smiley faces? What's your average--8 per post?


 SO!!!! What are ya' saying, you don't LIKE a SMILEY? I like a smiley! Don't dog the smilies!!! Might have to take you on trip! Trip down to China-Town!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 17, 2009)

I like smileys.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I like smileys.


Donald knows what's up!


----------



## he beholds (Feb 17, 2009)

etexas said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Your reputation precedes you. Can you live up to it???
> ...



Well, you bring lots of energy, and seem to energizing us at a good time, so I'm glad you are here, or back, or whatever! 
I LOVE pointless polls, so I _think_ we can be friends. 
I once made a poll with like 25 different choices (on board games). It was decent. I'm sure you can make one better!


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

he beholds said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > he beholds said:
> ...


We are friends Jessi! I put you on my friends list after your first post here! I said: "Sassy girl! I admire that!"


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

KMK said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK! I am obsessed with Ken's post! I admit it! Ken, my Friend, this is like a TOTAL mixed message here! The !!!!!!!!  I keep thinking about it! I GIVE UP! WHAT does that even mean.  Imput is welcome from others who speak Ken, I usually can, but this one baffles me!


----------



## KMK (Feb 17, 2009)

etexas said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



4th gear...


----------



## Augusta (Feb 18, 2009)

Orange is the new pink.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 18, 2009)

etexas said:


> I am back! See, I am a swell guy and I feared some of you might miss me to the point of utter clinical depression. I could not BEAR such a thought! SO I am "bumming" my Mothers computer here to say hello to old friends AND it looks like a number of new folk here!



It's good to have you back.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

KMK said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...


WHAT??? Ken...that did not clarify, I am further confused. WHAT is in that mug of yours?


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad you're back, Max!!! I hope all is well with you! Blessings and warm fellowship!


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

moral necessity said:


> Glad you're back, Max!!! I hope all is well with you! Blessings and warm fellowship!


Thank you! The PB ALWAYS gives me the warm fuzzies...oh wait I was thinking of my bunny slippers...sorry!


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 18, 2009)

etexas said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > glad you're back, max!!! I hope all is well with you! Blessings and warm fellowship!
> ...



lol!!!


----------



## he beholds (Feb 18, 2009)

etexas said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



We've all been wondering that same thing, but have been afraid to ask!


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

he beholds said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...


Jessi, whatever is in the mug, he has been drinking it LONG time and never actually finishes it????


----------

